# s.skimresources.com slowing down CycleChat



## Shut Up Legs (19 Jun 2016)

Frequently over the last several weeks, my web browser has taken a long time (several minutes) to load each CycleChat page, and its status bar shows that s.skimresources.com *** is still loading. Does this have anything to do with the recent CDN changes to CycleChat? Whatever it is, it's slowing down CycleChat considerably, at least for me.

I had to wait several minutes just to create this thread, because the new thread page wouldn't show the text editing box, and the status bar was showing s.skimresources.com.

*** or variants on this name, where the 's' might instead be 'r' or another letter.


----------



## slowmotion (19 Jun 2016)

I've found that editing my frequent typos and bad spelling can take a while. The cursor doesn't seem to want to place itself where I want to edit. It could well be a problem at my end. My hardware and OS are not exactly cutting edge.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Jun 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Frequently over the last several weeks, my web browser has taken a long time (several minutes) to load each CycleChat page, and its status bar shows that s.skimresources.com *** is still loading. Does this have anything to do with the recent CDN changes to CycleChat? Whatever it is, it's slowing down CycleChat considerably, at least for me.
> 
> I had to wait several minutes just to create this thread, because the new thread page wouldn't show the text editing box, and the status bar was showing s.skimresources.com.
> 
> *** or variants on this name, where the 's' might instead be 'r' or another letter.


Might be some sort of 'virus' on your device,for tech info on here then @SatNavSaysStraightOn or of course @Shaun would be my first 'port of call'.
You could try F.5 to refresh as well.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (20 Jun 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Might be some sort of 'virus' on your device,for tech info on here then @SatNavSaysStraightOn or of course @Shaun would be my first 'port of call'.
> You could try F.5 to refresh as well.


No, I have the same issue on my Windows 7 work PC (very thoroughly virus-protected) and my Linux home PC.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Might be some sort of 'virus' on your device,for tech info on here then @SatNavSaysStraightOn or of course @Shaun would be my first 'port of call'.
> You could try F.5 to refresh as well.


I think @Shut Up Legs, is into computers, in a small way.



Shut Up Legs said:


> No, I have the same issue on my Windows 7 work PC (very thoroughly virus-protected) and my Linux home PC.


It's not redirected yo to their homepage has it?


----------



## Shaun (21 Jun 2016)

Hmmm ... you shouldn't be seeing variations if you're logged-in and the small javascript file should load very quickly; so much so that you shouldn't notice it.

It's possible that one or more cached files are conflicting with what the server is trying to deliver so to start with, can you please clear your entire browser cache and delete all cookies (or if you'd prefer, just delete any cookies for the domains: _cyclechat.net_ and _skimresources.com_).

Once you've done that close your browser and reopen it. Now visit CC and, before you start browsing the site, log back in - ensuring you tick the box to remember your login details. Has that made any difference?

Cheers,
Shaun 

PS. Aside from this issue, are you finding CC any quicker now we're using the CDN?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (11 Jul 2016)

I'm still getting major problems with CC pages taking a long time to load. In most cases, the browser informs me that s.skimresources.com is stil loading. Symptoms include:

On the main page, I might see a number at the top-right indicating alerts, and when I move the mouse cursor over it, the popup listing the most recent alerts takes up to a few minutes to appear.
The text box for creating new replies at the bottom of the page can also take up to a few minutes to load (like it did just now, before I could post this reply).
I've applied the clear cache and re-login, but these only seem to fix the problem temporarily. I've become quite used to the CC pages being very slow, now.

I just tried the workarounds again, i.e. clearing cookies for those 2 domains, then restarting the browser. I then selected the main CC page, and several minutes later, s.skimresources.com finished loading. The alerts popup wouldn't show until this loading finished.

One more comment: if the new site setup works fine for everyone else, then of course leave it exactly as it is. No point in trying to fix it if I'm the only one affected.


----------



## Shaun (11 Jul 2016)

Try the link I sent you in the PM - let me know if it sorts it out for you?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shut Up Legs (11 Jul 2016)

Shaun fixed the skimresources.com (CDN) problem for me, and it was much appreciated!  Out of curiosity, I then read this page on CDNs ***, and managed to get through it wihout my head exploding: https://www.maxcdn.com/blog/cdn-slowdown/


*** Yes, I know, another one of those annoying TLAs.


----------

